# Grand L 3830



## blondie

Hi,
I just got back from the dealership (Deer and Kubota) that I don’t care for, but happened to like the Kubota tractor very much. I have an 18 hour hold on a 2006 leftover and I would love to have your input on this:
It’s a Grand L 30 Series L3830FST-IND 38 hp tractor, 4wd, 3 cyldsl engine, full syncro trans, 8F/8R, diff lock, rear ind PTO, Ind tires, adjustable seat w/ arm rests, power/tilt steering, light group, foldable ROPS, blockheater. Included in the price is $700.00 I had to pay up to get a tire with a tread that would not chew up the lawn. 
Price $15480.00
I also got a LA513 Kubota loader for L3130,L3430- 66” square back pin on bucket, quick attach, grill guard, level indicator, bucket hook, life capacity 1124 lbs @ bucket center, optional quick coupler.
Price $3970.00
For a grand total of $20,422.50 plus tax.
You all know how I don’t care for the dealership…well, here’s what happened. I settled on this one, got a price quite printed out from the computer and looked at the numbers. Something told me to not trust the numbers and do the math. I quickly found an error and asked the salesman to go over it with me. Well, lo and behold, there was a $500.00 error. The prices above are the corrected prices.
I am not buying the mower deck thing yet, because they do not carry Kubota, just some ugly tan thing by Landspride. The said it was so much less than Kubota that they do not carry the Kubota’s. But it sure is ugly. This was $2185.00, but when I went out back and looked at it, the actual price on the tag was $1999.00. When I brought it to the dealers attention, he said it was that the computer automatically put in 2007 pricing and that he would sell it to my for the tagged price. I also was not thrilled about having to pay up $700.00 to have the different tires….. Is this normal?
Anyhoo, I decided not to make that purchase, and wait to see what you all thought I should do about a rear discharge finish mower.
Basically, I think it was a better value overall than the Kyoti, but would love your input on this if you would be kind enough to comment on the tractor, price and so forth.
I look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## DK35vince

Price sounds about right for a 3830 with the 8/8 transmission.
(nice machines).
I would recommend upgrading the loader to the 723 instead of the 513.
A better, stronger loader for a few $ more.


----------



## ducati996

Go with the bigger loader all the way ! otherwise it seems like a great machine at a good price....


----------



## Live Oak

Hi Blondie,

The dealer is trying to clear out the lower capacity front end loaders and sounds like he is trying to push it on you. Vince and Duc are both right, go with the 723 loader. 

On the tires, it sounds like the dealer upgraded you from the R-1 ag bar tires to the R-4 Industrial wide bar tires or turf tires. What type of tread pattern is on the tires? Bar patterns or diamond? R-4 Industrial and turf tires are more expensive than the standard ag tires and yes this is typical. Tell the dealer you want the rear tires filled with Rim Guard fluid (this is for ballast weight for the loader). Rim Guard is basically windshield washer fluid. If they try to fill your tires with calcium chloride, refuse it. 

The rear cutter........ you may not realize this but Land Pride makes some of the best quality impliments in the industry. Sounds like it has been setting on the lot for awhile. Offer the dealer $1850 for the Land Pride cutter. Which model Land Pride mower is it? You want a 72 inch or 84 inch finish mower....... no less than 72 inch as anything less may not cover the tire tracks as well as you like and it makes cutting along fence rows and other close quarters cutting much more difficult. If the tan color is that big of an issue......... you can paint it Kubota Orange later. 

Another bargaining tactic you may want to try is to ask for the first break in service to be thrown in with the cost of your equipment. Might save you a few bucks. They will probably balk but is worth a try. 

The L3830 is a very good machine and is very reliable as is just about all of Kubota's equipment. 

Lastly I have a question about the finish mower. Will the mower be mounted on the tractor much if not all the time? My reason for asking is that a mid mounted mower although much more expensive than a rear mounted mower will give a better cut and adds weight to the lowest possible area on the tractor which adds to the slope cutting and traversing ability. If you plan to be swapping out impliments regularly, the rear mower is probably the better course to take. 

Sounds like the Deere dealer did not go over very well with you either?  Did you look at the Deere 3520 and 3720? Since you are not concerned about the mid pto, the 3203 another cheaper choice. The Deere 990 is one of my classic favorites. It is a very basic but bullet proof design tractor. It is made for Deere by Yanmar. 

Just be sure you have looked and demo'd what you wanted before you buy. Kinda tough to put the bullet back in the gun once you take delivery without loosing serious money. 

Should you go with the L3830, I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## Eddinberry

Blondie,

The hair standing up on your back, and the noticing of the quick switch on the numbers and not liking it, combined with your earlier reluctance to do business with these folks adds up to one thing.

Ya like the Tractor, but not the Dealer.

And from your description of the lack of attention to sales details, that were in the favor of the dealer on account of "Honest oversight" Will you ever be comfortable dumping Twenty large for essentially an oversized lawn tractor?
Where and when will they attempt to rape your wallet again?
First factory service interval?

Hate to say it but I'm gonna, and it's gonna Tick off plenty of folks here.

Since the growth of the number of "Estate Farms" on the edges of population centers in former agricultural areas, a new breed of "Tractor Dealer" has evolved.


The new Breed dosn't farm, they are literally Greened up Car salesmen minus the white patent leather shoes and puke Green Neon slacks.

They don't answer the phone to open the shop for a Hydro line on a Sunday morning, when the Harvester just went down and Rain is coming. They do however feature a full line of brand name fashion wear, and can order Parts for you!

You're getting slick city sales crap.


How far away is the next nearest Kubota Dealer?

Ya gotta McCormic dealer nearby?
New Holland?
Large Deere dealer?

Sooner or later you will need Dealer support, and you are already hesitant about buying the thing!!!!

The Profit Margin on "Land Pride" is much higher than with the Kubota impliments.....
Guess why they stock the things?

Run!!!!!!
Don't walk, RUN!!!!!

You don't seem to like, trust, or even easily tolerate being in the company of the folks that run the place....

That "Little Voice" is screaming at you for a reason.


Drive a bit further away from town.
Keep shopping.

Just my .02
Eddinberry


----------



## Archdean

Well well were all over the map here arn't we??

The tractor is perfect for you and so is the land pride cutter!! Don't look for better There ain't any!!!

The Dealer could use a bit of polish or at least the klutz that is handling your sale!

Demand your first 50 hour service ~~ It's a give-away!!

R4 tires are your best bet and yes they cost more!!

Do get the heavier loader!!

And I wish you would go for the HST tranny!! If they have one and if they don't they can trade for one at another dealer ($100.00 transfer fee) or lose their Kubota rights!!

In case your sales guy lost his copy i'll give you mine!!

0% A.P.R. FOR UP TO 12, 24, OR 36 MONTHS
THROUGH MARCH 31, 2007




0% for 36 Months 
No Down Payment, Monthly Payments Only
Listed Series Finance Program 
(offer ends 3/31/2007) 


Also see the 2007 Instant Rebates 

Maximum Term* Nominal A.P.R. Eligible Equipment 
12 Months 0.00% All Models 
24 Months
**(Instant Rebates
Not Applicable) 0.00%** T, TG, GR, G, GF, ZG, F, RTV, BX, B,
L2800/3400/4400
M4700/4800/4900/5400/5700/6800/8200/9000, MX5000
B20/21, L35/39/48 

36 Months
**(Instant Rebates
Not Applicable) 0.00%** ZD18/21/25/28
L2500/2600/2900/3000/3300/3600/4200/4300,
L3010/3410/3710/4310/4610,
L3130/3430/3830/4330/4630/5030,
M95/105/125, M-110/120,
K008,KX41/71/91/121/161, U15/25/35/45, R420/520 
24 Months 1.99% All Models 
36 Months 3.99% All Models 
48 Months 4.99% All Models 
60 Months 5.99% All Models 
72 Months 6.99% All BX Series, B Series, L Series, M Series, TLB Series, CE Series 
84 Months 7.49% All B Series, L Series, M Series 
*Subject to amount financed. See Maximum Term by Amount Financed chart below. 
**See details regarding Instant Rebates available. 


Low Rate Financing For Rental Customers! 
(offer ends 3/31/2007) 


Eligible Models Maximum Term* Nominal A.P.R. 
All New Kubota Tractors & Construction Equipment
12 Months 4.49% 
All New Kubota Tractors & Construction Equipment 24 Months 4.99% 
All New Kubota Tractors & Construction Equipment 36 Months 5.99% 
All New Kubota Tractors & Construction Equipment 48 Months 6.49% 
*Subject to amount financed. See Maximum Term by Amount Financed chart below. 




(*) Maximum Term by Amount Financed

Chart shows standard amounts and applicable maximum term. 
Maximum Term Amount Financed 
36 Months $1,000. + 
48 Months $5,001. + 
60 Months $10,001. + 
72 Months $10,001. + 
84 Months $10,001. + 


These rates are available only at participating Authorized Kubota Dealers.
All financing is subject to credit approval and acceptance by Kubota Credit Corporation. 
Kubota Credit Corporation specifically reserves the right to terminate or modify these rates at any time. 


General Conditions: 
Not all rates apply to all sales. 
Some customers will not qualify. 
Financing is limited to available dealer inventory. 
Customer must complete the purchase and take delivery of all financed equipment prior 
to the end of the program period. 
Use of low rate options may affect your purchase price. 
See your authorized Kubota dealer today for more details and to learn which of these 
options are available to you. 
Some dealers may not participate. 
Standard down payment applies unless noted otherwise.


Review the Kubota Credit Installment Loan Application now. Simply print this application, complete the form and take it to your local Kubota dealer when you are ready to purchase Kubota products or equipment. 


Link Here 



Good luck and I like Orange and so will YOU!!

:cowboy:


----------



## blondie

Thanks for all of the wonderful advice- I feel like you are so in my corner- and not my salesman. He is holding this tractor for me until noon today (Saturday). They started off with three in their ad two days ago, and this is the last one left. I have one more dealer within driving distance I can check with at 8 a.m. and will comparison shop by phone.

I appreciate knowing the price is in line- which I thought it might be because it was advertised in a very large ad in the paper. I also appreciate knowing the ind tires are an upgrade and that he is not just trying to cheat me. I was really suspicious of the loader he was selling, and I will tell you why. He had a larger loader on another model, and said to me “You don’t want that one, if you buy that, you’ll be doing wheelies all the way across the lot”, and did some kind of demonstration showing how when he did something to the bucket, the tractor tipped back. He said “see, it’s just too heavy”. Today I will phone him and ask why he said that when the Kubota catalog specs say the 723 is the L3830. How much more shoudl I expect to pay fo rthe 723? Thank you!!

To answer the Landpride mower question, the mower thing was a FDR1672 6 ft flat deck rear grooming mower, CAT1, 4 wheels- according to the invoice. I took it out of the sale because I did not trust what he was telling me was true, and also I did not want to finance it out. He said the retail was $2625.00 and he was selling it to me for $2185.00, but when confronted with the actual ticketed price of $1999.00 I found out back, he said he would sell it to me at the ticketed price because it was a 2006 and not a 2007. He said the 2007’s would have solid tires (I think) and would not be as good, and to go with the 2006 model for the price.

Financing is through an outside company at 6.1 APR, because he said I could either have the Kubota rebates OR the 4.99% Kubota APR. The discounted price is what was listed in the paper.

May I ask another question? Should I ask him to fill the wheels with the rim guard before it comes home, if I go with the bigger loader? How much should I expect to pay for this rim guard? Also, is there anything else, other than the first service I should ask him to throw in?

Oh, I forgot to tell you. During the demo, the tire rod (?) fell off and it lost it’s steering. There was a bolt lying on the ground. The service guy came running out and said that it had not been put on tight enough. He put it back together and it was fine after that. I checked the display and it had .8 hour on it. I asked the salesman to have the fit and finish gone over, because that seemed sloppy to me to have the tractor fall apart on the lot.

Lastly, I know a few guys who have bought here from another salesman and are very happy with their sales and service. I may just be getting a dud of a salesman. 

Thank you so much for everything- your good guidance and your quick replies. I don’t want to pass up the tractor because it’s really nice and the consensus seems to be it’s a fair price. I appreciate your early answers, because I have to phone him at non today with an answer.


----------



## mark777

Blondie, 

I hesitate to offer any advice because I'm not familiar enough with the models and makes on your punch list. You have some impressive facts and figures which indicate you've done your homework....

Not sure if it's just me or many others but I don't take kindly to being manipulated in the numbers game with sales people who by design or intention, bait potential owners with ancillary items away from their original needs (desires). All of your posts indicate something very untrustworthy about that particular dealer and although I usually don't agree with anyone 100%, I do with Eddinberry's above post. And since you have the remainder of this month to make your commitment - I also agree that searching for the right combination (tractor*dealer) may be just a little further down the road.

Good luck with the hunt.

Mark


----------



## blondie

Hi Mark,

I totally agree with you. I will check the only other dealer within driving distance of me at 8:00 today and see what they can offer. The thing is- this tractor without the ’06 holdover discount and rebate would be out of my price range, and this dealer will pick up and deliver for service and such- so I don’t have to purchase a trailer. I am getting that in writing because as you already know, I simply have no reason to trust them. The only encouragement I have is that others I know have no service issues with them. There is one salesman there I met afterwards I do like a lot, and I wish I’d found him first….

I ran the numbers on the financing this morning and found a $2.00 per month payment error. So I emailed my bank manager sister and she confirmed. Obviously I will confront him with this as well.

Thankfully, I have another sister who is a judge- I made need to call on her as well!


I’m going to get a price on the 723 loader this morning and post here for final advice. Thank you all so much!


----------



## blondie

Hi Chief,

Thank you for all the great advice. This dealer IS the Deere dealer. When I asked him about the Deere models, he said they were much more expensive. He showed me a similar model to the 3830 and it was $21,000. The hardly had any in stock as well.

I have heard that Kubota has a very beneficial floor plan for dealers, so I am guessing that is why there were so few Deere onboard….

Will post again a little after 8:00 am eastern with info from the only other dealer around.

Thank you!


----------



## Eddinberry

Blondie,

If ya do get the heavier Loader, absolutely have the dealer fill the front and rear with the rim seal.
They should toss it in for free.

The weight will partially offset some of the "Bounce".

I dunno what the warranty is on that land pride, but do some comparo shopping on the finish mower, and pricing.

http://www.woodsequipment.com/turf_grounds/commercial/rearmounts/premium_prd_mowers.asp

I think ya might find some competitive makes and pricing out there.

The whole image of the tractor coming apart on a demo, ain't good for the confidence in thier prep, and pre-delivery checks.

Make sure to ask for a copy of the check off sheet used for the dealer assembly, and have someone sign it, and date it as complete and accurate.

Let jhonny slick know that it is an issue, and will be in the future if a failure goes back to sloppy dealer prep.

You don't need to buy an insult, they come for free in daily traffic!!

Best of luck!!!
Eddinberry


----------



## blondie

Just spoke to the dealer, he said he thinks the 723 loader puts too much of a strain on the tractor, which he believed was evidanced by the "bounce" but would sell me the 723 for $5035, which is $1065 more than the smaller one. I said, "well aparantly Kubota thinks it's appropriate, because they recommend it." He said, "I know they do, it's just that I don't think it's good for the tractor."
He said they do not throw in a free service because they like folks to get used to doing things for themselves because it's cheaper. 
he said to fill the wheels with rimguard it would be an additional $200.00.
Waiting to hear from the only other dealer we have around.


----------



## Eddinberry

Blondie,

"I know they do, it's just that I don't think it's good for the tractor."

So the guy knows more than the factory engineers, and the Kubota R&D guys, and is insinuating that Kubota's recommendations are invalid?? mg: 

What other spec's and recommendations made by Kubota does he consider invalid???


"they do not throw in a free service because they like folks to get used to doing things for themselves because it's cheaper."
     :confused

So it's cheaper for you to purchase oil/filters etc, and do the initial service, than it would be if they did it for free??

No wait... it would be cheaper for them.:dazed: 




If they were concerned with saving you money, by you doing the proper checks and services, they would offer the initial for free and walk you through it, to make sure it is done right and you knowing how in the future......

Or am I missing something here?????

Hang in there!!!

I'm hoping the other dealer offers more support, isn't as "Olblique", and at the same or better price.

Best of luck!!!
Eddinberry


----------



## blondie

Just spoke to the competition, and although they were super-friendly and nice, they could not come colse to the price, and also could not do free pick up and delivery and I don't want to buy a trailer anytime soon.

She also recommends people doing their own service to save money! Must be a New England thing!

I did get the dealer I have been working with to throw in free loaded tires. Both dealers charged $500.00 for this. 

Next, I will try to get him to sell the mower for $1850.00 as suggested!


----------



## Live Oak

Blondie,

The more I am reading of your experience with the Kubota dealer, the more I am getting a bit uneasy myself. The steering tie rod falling apart and some other things mentioned lead me to believe that perhaps this tractor has been canibalized for parts while setting on the lot. Maybe not but the BS job the saleman is trying to pull on you would give me cause to just step back and take a time out and reconsider. Trying to pass off the sub size loader and I little BS I would expect but not like but this salesman has taken the sales pitch BS too far. 

There are a lot of good and some really bad salesman out there and the salesman you are dealing with either is a newby and has no idea what he is talking about or is trying to pull some shady deal business on you with his BS about the loader. I think I would be inclined to get up and walk or go to the dealer owner or manager and tell him about the BS job the salesman has been pulling on you. 

It has been my experience in purchasing tractors and equipment that for the most part that the tractor list price minus 25% is at or around dealer cost for the tractor. If you can get list price minus 10% to 15%, ya done good. Attachments and impliments have less price margin and list price minus 5% to 10% is not bad. 

I LOVE to make a great deal and get a rock bottom price but if I don't trust who I am dealing with, it is time to step back and either think it over and let things cool off or go to another dealer. 

A sale price on a questionable machine or having to deal with an idiot for a salesman is not a good deal regardless of the price. 

Just for some idea on pricing I have provide the link below. These are not bad prices and on year end or last year's models expect to do better. 

John Deere 3520 Compact Tractor 

Hopefully this will give you an idea and feel for price range. Your dealer should be able to be reasonably competitive with these prices. Take a look at other models and impliments on this website as well to get a feel for pricing on these items. Hope this helps.


----------



## blondie

Thanks everyone for walking with me through this tractor purchase nightmare.

Well, here’s the update. Although I loved the “other” dealer, she could not come near the price or help with pick up and delivery because she’s just so darned far away. So, I knew I had to make this work somehow. 

The people I spoke with that do business there are very happy with the service facility and have generally good things to say about the place. Maybe it’s because I am a woman that I found problems? I know with car dealers I often do. One said to me when I was trying to price out a car “Go ahead home and come back with your husband and we’ll talk price”. As you can imagine, I did not go back.

The deal I ended up with is as follows, after taking the advice given here (which has been priceless and encouraging):

L3830FST-IND (as described above) $15480.00
LA723 Loader (with optional coupler) $5035.00
FDR1762 Landpride 6 ft flat deck rear grooming mower	$1850.00 
Total $22365.00 plus tax financed at 6.10% for 60 months

Free loaded tires
Free pick up and return for service.

Overall, my experience with him has basically been the same as my experience with any salesman I have ever encountered, except my computer guy who is very honest. I was just in hopes that this salesman would have been better- but I am an eternal optimist. He has been with the company for many years. I don’t know why, but I thought because he was a tractor salesman he would be more of a “salt-of-the-earth” guy. As my banker sister said to me earlier “He’s a salesman, why would you expect anything different?” She had me on that one….

So, if you're not too tired of me yet- I have to pester you with one more question. Does anyone know how much a ballast (sp?) box is? I am contemplating swapping out the loaded tires for the ballast box so that I don’t have to haul around all the extra weight while mowing the field.

Chief, I should take a page from your book and have my signature say:
“The more salesmen I meet, the more I like my dog”.


----------



## Fordfarm

The ballast box is something that attaches to the 3 point hitch of the tractor. You won't be able to use it while mowing! It's a good idea to get the tires loaded, if they are willing to do it for free. You will not notice it mowing, but it will be noticed if you DON'T have it using the loader or pushing snow, etc. Congrats!


----------



## Archdean

Blondie, bag the ballast box!!

Use an implement of some shape, size and description!! like a tiller, weighted draw bar, (at least you can use it for something) or your mower!!

Carrying around a ballast box is like carrying coals to New Castle!! What good is it once you get there??

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/SpringLogs004.jpg" border="0">


If you really want one I'll give you mine, haven't used it since I got one for free when I worked for Kubota, I was going to fill it with concrete and put pieces of PVC pipe in it to carry rakes, shovels and long handled thingys around but other than that it is resting comfortably in my barn with my generator sitting on top of it!! At least it has a use that way..\

Now about that tie rod problem, these come shipped in crates with front ends detached as well as rear tires/fenders/and most else you can think of!! The Kids that are hired as shop reassembliers are really not rocket mechanics, still no excuse but it does happen!! 

As for loaded tires needed? We really don't know enough about your terrain nor what you really want do use it for!! It really is not necessary in most applications if you use your loader sensibly and have some useful critter on the back.. 

If I can caution you a bit!! Tractors are not bean bag regardless of size, the facts are they hurt/maim/kill a lot of us every year, Not because they are unsafe rather it's because we as humans are careless and sometimes dumber that the Tractor!!

:cowboy:


----------



## Live Oak

Blondie,

There are a number of methods of adding FEL counter weight ballast. Money being no concern, wheel weights are the optimum. Bare in mind that you will more than likely pay in the range of $1.25 to $1.50 or more per pound for wheel weights. 

Using wheel weights as opposed to fluid filling the tires makes for a LOT less hastle in the event that you have a flat tire. On rear tires such as the type and size you will get, filling the tires adds approximately 500 to 600 lbs. 

My Deere 430 FEL opertor's manual calls for 3 different ballast methods:

fluid fill the rear tires and 6 wheel weights (wheel weights are 110 lbs. each)

fluid fill the rear tires and add 1320 lbs. to the 3 pt. hitch.

fluid fill the tires, 6 wheel weights, and add 1210 lbs.to the 3 pt. hitch.

Bear in mind these are the ballast figures Deere calls for to keep them from being sued and for worst case ballast requirements. You will not need that much for most uses. I can tell you that just fluid filling the tires is NOT enough weight and the tires will slip when backing up any type of incline. 

A Deere rear ballast box will add about 600 lbs. if filled with sand, about or a little under 800 lbs. with concrete, and roughly 1,000 lbs. with portland cement. As Galen mentioned, you will not be able to use the ballast box the the mower on the back.

I would think the Kubota version would not be too much different.

If it was me, I would fill the tires and find the heaviest duty box blade I could find at a good price and use the box blade as a rear ballast instead of the box. Most times a box blade is pretty handy to have mounted up when doing FEL work anyhow. This should give you enough ballast for most situations. 

The extra weight in my opinion is an added benefit as it will give you much better traction and stability on hills and slopes as well as backing up inclines. If you don't mind spending in the neighborhood of $1,000 for wheel weights, they are the most user friendly. 

By the way, $5035 is WAY too high for the loader. For that price it had better include installation, brush guard, properly ballasting the tractor, and a heavy duty bucket, not to mentions, baseball caps, coffee cups, and a few Kubota T-shirts.  The Deere 300CX loader which is a comparable loader runs about $,4000 give or take.


----------



## blondie

Well, it finally was delivered. What an awesome machine this is- just perfect for this small patch of land! 
Do you know that build up of snow that sometime freezes at the end of the driveway and makes driving in and out difficult? Well, its a thing of the past now since the new tractor is here.
I really think I made the right choice with this brand. It seesm very well built!
I do regret that our dealer did not have more Deeres in stock, because I would have liked to check them out more thoroughly.


----------



## Archdean

I'm sure you would of been pleased regardless of the Brand!!

It does help balance the board with an another Orange in the corner however!! 

Now for some pictures of the Beast!! If you have a problem posting pictures we will flood you with help just like before!! 

Congratulations all around!!:spinsmile 

Dean :cowboy:


----------



## Eddinberry

Blondie,

Glad to hear things worked out for you!!!

Have fun getting to know your new Mule, and don't be a stranger!!!

God Bless!!
Eddinberry


----------



## blondie

Thank you! I will get a picture up as soon as the temp raises a bit here. It's so cold out it practically freezes my eyes at the moment!


----------

